# Surfacing board



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Working with off the shelf boards from one of the big box stores can be a real pain at times. You will find variations in width and thickness that cause your projects to be uneven. An easy to build surfacing board is an inexpensive fix for this. BrianS and I built a couple last Saturday and here are the photos to follow in building your own.

We started with 3/4" thick high density particle board. We used a 60 grit sanding belt for rapid material removal. Cut your sandpaper to the same size as the board. We applied #77 spray adhesive from 3M in a light coat, rotated the board 90° and applied a second light coat. Be careful to have your sandpaper centered because this will stick like contact cement as soon as it touches. We applied a single light coat to the back of the board and covered it with thin no slip shelving liner like a router mat only very thin. Let this dry for about an hour and you are ready to flip it over and sand. I moved the box frame in a circle to quickly level the surface. You will need to sand with finer grits for a good finish but this large area board lets you level the surfaces quick and easy.

You could do the same thing with 60 grit standard size sheets of sandpaper, just cut to fit as needed.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Surfacing aboard*

Hi Mike you have just saved me a lot of time with this post thank you, as I was having a problem with a board with a high spot In the centre. regards carl


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, Mike. I had about stopped buying anything wider than a 1x6 because they're always cupped or twisted these days. Thanks. Jim


----------

